# Vertical dryer venting



## oatlord (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello,

Can dryer vents have vertical runs in them? I'm trying to figure out the best way to vent my dryer, and it would work best if I could have a vertical run from the back of the dryer to my garage ceiling, which is about 8 feet. 90 degree turn from there and continue another 20 feet. I know that exceeds the max recommended length, but is it doable and safe or should I scrap that idea?

Thanks.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Should be fine. use rigid, at least, on the 20' run with foil tape[no screws] and a good hood.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Vertical is fine...20' is pushing it.
x2 on the rigid :yes:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

8, plus the 90 (would add 5'), then the 20, would make the run 33 feet.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Jacques said:


> Should be fine. use rigid, at least, on the 20' run with foil tape[no screws] and a good hood.


This, and you may want to add a booster fan as well. You'll want it to be in an easily accessible location so it can be checked for any lint clogs every now and then.


----------

